# Milky Avenue - One shots Reviews



## Silver (11/8/21)

Creating this thread to house reviews on the *Milky Avenue range of One Shots* from *The Flavour Mill *@TFM

To get it kickstarted , they have asked reviewers to come forward and approach them to get the one shots.

For those who take part in the Flavour Mill review offer - or anyone else that would like to review these one shots, please post your reviews here.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (13/8/21)

boom, thanks @TFM 

love the nifty dripper bottle

...thoughts to follow

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver (13/8/21)

Awesome @vicTor 

Let us know which of those you like best once you've had a chance to give them a test run!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (13/8/21)

...the beauty of a one shot is the no hassle, no fuss, just add Nic & VG to your liking, in a jiffy, not to mention value for money

mixed up all 6 @TFM and can't wait to try them tomorrow

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/8/21)

I am looking forward to your reviews @vicTor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (14/8/21)

Milky Avenue Strawberry Milkshake

Reactions: Winner 9 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/8/21)

vicTor said:


> Milky Avenue Strawberry Milkshake
> 
> View attachment 236959


Tease

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA (15/8/21)

Am I the only one that's reminded of Milky Lane when I see the name on these products?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Paul33 (15/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Am I the only one that's reminded of Milky Lane when I see the name on these products?


I hope they taste as good as well!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viper_SA (15/8/21)

Paul33 said:


> I hope they taste as good as well!!


Yup, memories of some good times. We used to congregate their with our hangovers

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## jprossouw (16/8/21)

Received mine today

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stranger (16/8/21)

Me too.

I gave mine to triple M (Maverick-Magic Mixer)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stranger (16/8/21)

As it is always of interest to me when seeing juice reviews, I like to know what they were tested on.

My specs will be

Jelly box mini with single coil Intake (Clapton 24/36 @.4)

MMM said I had to with the Lime milkshake with this one. Steeping ? whats that ? Oh that's that thing where you wait awhile. Nah gotta be some shake and vape too. 25ml per flavour and then I will mix more for the steep.
Into the tank it went and I kept a gentle 25 W until all the cotton broke in and then turned it up from there. Gotta say there was little joy here. Single clapton in what is essentially an RDL tank. Pushing up the W did nothing for the flavour and at 50W was just a harsh mess. 
Right from the start I had a feeling that these juices were going to be better at DTL and with RDA's and mesh tanks. The Intake was so bad I might even drop it out of the reviews, but not just yet, don't judge a book by it's cover.


Mechman tube with Voopoo PNP tank and mesh coil (Turbo @.2)

Strawberry milkshake. Once more a shake and vape straight out of the bottle. At 30 W I was getting a really nice strawberry on the inhale but the exhale felt a bit thin. After a short while I got to the mesh coils optimum level which if memory serves is 37-45.
Now the juice shines, you know when you get a good milkshake and it coats the inside of your mouth and you just want swirl it around to get all the flavour. This is what this juice was doing. 

Saturated full flavour, cloud production was a bit heavy but I am using a lot of VG. Strawberry and cream everywhere. Most actual milkshakes I have had always had a thin taste to them, as if they could have used a bit more flavour. This juice does not need that, inhale, exhale down your nose, that strawberry is very prominent.

Furyan with Tauren solo (tri core clapton 26x3/36 @.25)

One more thing to add. I will be using an 80/20 VG/PG @ 3 mg nic pre mix base. This will in effect give me 68/32 VG/PG mix and the nic around 2.6. As my preference is to cloud volume, adding 15 ml of PG flavoring will make the mix closer to a a 60/40 if I use a 70/30 pre mix.

Chocolate milkshake
My missus walked into the room and immediately said " what is that one , it smells yummy"

I am going to us this word again and again to describe this juice. No steep, dripped straight onto the Tauren solo until the cotton broke in and then a good old wide open draw.

Triple M's middle name is magic, he must have put some in this juice. I am a cynical old bugger but this one was WOW. For a shake and vape it was superb, so much so that all 25 ml is gone.

When I was younger and the kids still at home, you know how they are, they want milkshakes , at 8:00 at night, in the winter and cry when you say NO. We used to make up hot chocolate and we always had some long life cream around which we would whip up for the top.

The thing is with hot chocolate that it would melt the cream and you got the creamy chocolate taste right from the word go. A milkshake does not do that.

This juice does. A .25 coil should give me around 55 W on the Furyan, the vapour production was just right, the flavour was full on hot creamy chocolate, again coating everything, the cure for vapers tongue it is so good. It is also consistent, draw after draw was the same wonderfully, not sweet, not bitter, still creamy chocolate. My wife neither smokes or vapes, but she tries things for flavour ... and she pronounced this BELGIAN. You know they make the best chocolate in the world right. Right out of the bottle , you get BELGIAN. Can't wait for the steeped one, no literally I might not make a week.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Informative 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## KZOR (16/8/21)

30min breathing then the steeping commences and testing scheduled for Friday.
100ml of each mixed with the magnetic stirrer for 20min each, 3mg Pure nic, 35PG:65VG ratio
Testing will be done on the Asgard mini and Tauren Max RDA's

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stranger (17/8/21)

Review @ # 13

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (17/8/21)

My review on the Milky Avenue milkshake one shots created by The Flavour Mill @TFM 

Firstly, thank you TFM for letting me be one of the lucky ones.

It is no secret, but I have a PG sensitivity so 99.9% of commercial juices out there I can not vape, meaning it's DIY for me all they way and not that this is a bad thing. So, a one shot is awesome for me as I can control the PG levels just as I need. I also usually only vape tobaccos and fruity mixes but as of late have grown tiered of fruits and ventured into milkshakes. When the opportunity arose to be sent not one milkshake but 6 different flavours (Vanilla, Banana, Chocolate, Lime, Bubblegum & Strawberry) I had to jump at it.

Because I'm reasonably new to Milkshakes I feel a little "under qualified" as opposed to my peers. I also haven't tried all the shakes out there because of obvious reasons but I feel that giving a newbies input on a product is also very valuable. 

For me personally, I am really enjoying these shakes, even the Banana, yes I've never vaped any Banana sort of juice (....lol), the ice is just just right for me and most of all, they are not very sweet at all which I am really happy about. These are mixed at 15% and come in a 30ml bottle.

I did make two mistakes however, one was to shake and vape, these definitely need a few days (3-5 days) steeping for them to really starting being enjoyable, the second mistake was that I only mixed 50ml of each (but that is being rectified as we speak).

I am not gonna go into how on the inhale you get this and on the exhale you get that yada yada. I do have my favourites in the group though being Lime, Starwberry and Chocolate, in that order.

I have used only RDA's (Psyclone Citadel's and An RDA for Vaping's) to vape these Milkshake one shots, squonking of course.

Once again, thank you TFM for allowing me the opportunity and I wish you all the best with this range, you have gained a customer.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Resistance (17/8/21)

vicTor said:


> My review on the Milky Avenue milkshake one shots created by The Flavour Mill @TFM
> 
> Firstly, thank you TFM for letting me be one of the lucky ones.
> 
> ...



When you mixed at 15% what would you say the flavour intensity level was in general. Out of three(3) . 1-real good 
2-really real good
3- really really real good

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (17/8/21)

Resistance said:


> When you mixed at 15% what would you say the flavour intensity level was in general. Out of three(3) . 1-real good
> 2-really real good
> 3- really really real good



the flavour is really good for me and not sweet, I'm sure they'll get even better with time

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (17/8/21)

Great to see the reviews and insights on these juices so far
Well done to those who took part

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (18/8/21)

Update on the LIME MILKSHAKE.

I felt crap all day due to the 2nd jabbie but by 6 o'clock or so I was feeling a little better and decided that the Lime needed a fair shake. This now went into a clean pod PNP coil at .2 At 20 W not great, at 25 W the flavour is starting to come through, at 30W getting better . At 35 W, we have now hit the sweet spot. At 45 W it gave a hot vape that had an acidic throat hit which I did not fine pleasant.

At 35W though, the flavour really comes through. Unlike the Strawberry and Chocolate, I did not get the milkshake type cream. What I did get was a very fine tasting Lime. There is a density there that allows the flavour to come through without the creamy coating. It is fresh tasting and does not leave as much aftertaste. There must be a coolant in there as my mouth was saying "ice". What I am enjoying is the cloud volume with all of these one shots. I suspect that these will shine on RDA's, Dual coil RTA's, sub ohm tanks using mesh coils and pods using mesh. I wish I had a Miso or similar to test on.

The last word on the shake and vape for the Lime is that out of the three so far, this one could be an all day vape.

I am going to add a No 4 to @Resistance list.

4 - bloody good.

To add to this, I needed a pocket vape for a bit of out and about today. So I put together this.




A trusty old Pico and the Infamous Wasp Nano. At 40 w the taste could not be any better. I
re wicked but left the old coil in @.46. That's pretty high for this tank, but anything lower and two draws and your tank is empty. Combine this little flavour banger with that juice and you could not want for more.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (18/8/21)

Stranger said:


> Update on the LIME MILKSHAKE.
> 
> I felt crap all day due to the 2nd jabbie but by 6 o'clock or so I was feeling a little better and decided that the Lime needed a fair shake. This now went into a clean pod PNP coil at .2 At 20 W not great, at 25 W the flavour is starting to come through, at 30W getting better . At 35 W, we have now hit the sweet spot. At 45 W it gave a hot vape that had an acidic throat hit which I did not fine pleasant.
> 
> ...


Interesting.
I'm planning to mix for MTL Too so it's definitely going in the Miso


----------



## Stranger (18/8/21)

15% is a fair whack percentage wise, my adv is only 6% with freebase. I could see this with nic salts and MTL and a higher nic content. Following with interest.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/8/21)

Stranger said:


> I wish I had a Miso or similar to test on.



I know a guy.... pm incoming...

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (18/8/21)

Stranger said:


> 15% is a fair whack percentage wise, my adv is only 6% with freebase. I could see this with nic salts and MTL and a higher nic content. Following with interest.


I'm afraid of nic salts.I do freebase. The flavour percentage is the bit I'm trying to figure out because I normally use the same percentage for DL and MTL.


----------



## vicTor (18/8/21)

Stranger said:


> Update on the LIME MILKSHAKE.
> 
> I felt crap all day due to the 2nd jabbie but by 6 o'clock or so I was feeling a little better and decided that the Lime needed a fair shake. This now went into a clean pod PNP coil at .2 At 20 W not great, at 25 W the flavour is starting to come through, at 30W getting better . At 35 W, we have now hit the sweet spot. At 45 W it gave a hot vape that had an acidic throat hit which I did not fine pleasant.
> 
> ...



hi, Miso available at Inkd Vapor

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (18/8/21)

TFM mail received. I will upload pics when I get home

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (18/8/21)

As promised. The pics or it didn't happen! 


Firstly this is my first package delivered by these guys and the delivery guy did a good job. Got the call wha lah!



And the samples from TFM.


Starting to mix soon so testing can commence.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance (18/8/21)

I mixed up the banana at 10% I know the recommendation is 15% but I seem to like a lower % but if after one tank it doesn't work I'll up the % to recommend..
Mixed 10% oneshot, 3% distilled water and VG. Fingers crossed.
And 4mg freebase.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (20/8/21)

For @ARYANTO 

Lunch time and @TFM Banana milkshake has been in the bottle for a few days now. The Noisy and Blotto look at me all accusingly, I can hear their conversation "why does he not use us, he is using those other mods and tanks, are they better than us, what is wrong with me."

I know there is a couple of claptons in the Blotto and I have only had my ADV in there so that should clear out quickly. OK then Banana milkshake , in you go. Naturally the first few draws were a bit mixed ..... but then the flavour started to come through. I am only on the lowest setting on the noisy but feel no need to turn it up.
Cloud production is great as it has been with all of the one shots. The flavour, you can say that again, the flavour is spot on Banana milkshake. I promise I had no part in the making of these one shots but they must have had my style of vaping in mind. My Blotto when dual coiled is restricted, so I need to be wide open and a good long draw. The flavour beats hands down anything I have made DIY. The combination of banana, milky cream and cool suits me down to the ground. @3mg nic there is not a lot of throat hit and you can get a real lung full that again coats the mouth and is very pleasant through the nose without any irritation. I think I would irritate folk with the cloud size. I don't do a lot of commercial juices, one shots represent good value for money for me and at the price point of these, I am giving 10/10.
I know mates who love banana's when they go brown and sweet, not for me, I like them when they are just ripe. This juice is like that, not overly sweet. during the day I vape for the nic content, on an evening I like to experiment with flavours and will happily dump anything too sweet.

This @TFM banana milkshake has just become my Friday vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (20/8/21)

just when I think I have my favourite, one sneaks up and blows me away

which is great

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/21)

Stranger said:


> For @ARYANTO
> 
> Lunch time and @TFM Banana milkshake has been in the bottle for a few days now. The Noisy and Blotto look at me all accusingly, I can hear their conversation "why does he not use us, he is using those other mods and tanks, are they better than us, what is wrong with me."
> 
> ...


Thank you for the review , I love banana and have just ordered Mr 'Nana from @KZOR , keen to give this a go in a Blotto.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## KZOR (21/8/21)

Testing setup : VGOD Elite 200W & Tauren Max RDA, CBD and a pair of blue White Collar aliens (0.23ohm)

To start off i would defo recommend people who are going to buy these one-shots to let them steep for the recommended 5 days.
That is when the true potential decides to rise to the occasion.


1) Strawberry : Lovely creamy strawberry crafted with subtlety. The blending has done more than enough to ensure a smile to be had from the lovers of this red fruit. The sweetness makes its presence known to insure that the protocol for a milkshake is adhered to but not at the levels where your pancreas will get over-excited in insulin release. There is a coolness that descends upon the palate but not arctic of origins ….. more like “opening the fridge door” experience. If the flavor had to have a close relative regarding enjoyment then it would be niece nesquik but more candy of nature.

I would bestow a easy 8.5/10 for this creation.


2) Vanilla : A good choice was made to make use of Madagascar vanilla since it enhances the thickness nuance leaving you with a milkshake experience that satisfies the cream enthusiasts. And just when you wonder where planifolia has gone she stealthily tags you half-way on the exhale with a little bit of caramel in her pockets. I personally would have liked the vanilla to have a louder voice amongst the creamy spectators but still a lovely smooth experience non-the-less. Being a shy individual she does not stick around after the concert but decides to give sweetness and cream a longer opportunity to be spotted in the crowd. Deciding not to wear dark shades in public resulted in a lower level of coolness,

7.5/10 she proudly earns as playing here part in this assembly.


3) Lime : The fans of INW Lime and Key-lime will have a blast with this one. Being a candy lime fan I thought it interesting that I ended up enjoying this as well. It made it through a hour session in my cherished Tauren Beest tank leaving the atty slightly dismayed as friendships have been made. The lime is so well balanced with the creams that a Olympic gymnast on the beam would be surprised if she still won gold after the limes performance.
The Tauren Max has brought out the best in her where a extra hop-skip-and-jump in freshness stature has come to light allowing her to enjoy and additional sleepover night in the mouth. She took the longest route up the steep hill but also earns points as a strong finisher. This is by far the closest a lime shake has gotten to the one I so much enjoy at Asamis' for our monthly family sushi outing.

Waiting the extra days to test her strength pushes her up to a 8/10.

4) Banana : A nice combination of ripe and candy banana with a aftertaste of the very familiar Lorann Banana Cream. Better than most I have tasted so far and I just enjoyable enough to bring out the inner primate in me. Again, as it should, the creams dominate the terminal component of the exhale with the yellowness treating you like a expensive starter and main course should. The banana is Pee-wee Herman in nature where a dominance in shear power will never be on the agenda. This profile is calm in personality, sweet in response and smooth in execution. The inclusion of a little more vanilla ice cream would have been welcomed with open arms but despite of that still stands its ground in the nana milkshake realm. Not often do you come across a banana you can fill your tank with and not have a feeling of compunction along the way of leveling it down ……. well try this.

Any bipedal banana loving nature enthusiast dessert gobbling person should give this a try.
8/10 for a silver podium finish. 

Other two to follow soon .................

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor (21/8/21)

wow, lovely reviews @KZOR lekker op vyf pleke

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (21/8/21)

When lunchtime goes good like this


Yesterday at work

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (21/8/21)

All mixed up. And bucked up the banana milkshake to the prescribed percentage. Not that it didn't work @10%. The feedback will be on the prescribed mixing strength.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (22/8/21)

KZOR said:


> Testing setup : VGOD Elite 200W & Tauren Max RDA, CBD and a pair of blue White Collar aliens (0.23ohm)
> 
> To start off i would defo recommend people who are going to buy these one-shots to let them steep for the recommended 5 days.
> That is when the true potential decides to rise to the occasion.
> ...



WOW! What creative writing!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (23/8/21)

A huge thank you to @DarthBranMuffin 

He supplied me free of charge a Miso and a Kipo for the purpose of this review. Really generous, thank you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Stranger (23/8/21)

In order to do the pods justice, I had to mix accordingly. Up to now I have mixed with RDA's and low ohms in mind.

I did these in anticipation of the pods arriving so they have had a few days steep. However I would also state that the Chocolate, Vanilla and Banana taste great as a shake and vape.

Chocolate ...... 60/40 VG/PG zero nic . Mixing separately and not using pre mix allowed me to get the thinner mix. The theory being that PG is the flavour carrier and might carry over better in the tighter draw pods.

Banana ........ 70/30 VG/PG 9mg nic. Wanted a higher nic content and to see how the throat hit is.

The MISO and the Chocolate turned out exactly as planned. The vapour production is considerably less but the flavour is coming through much the same as on the squonk. That same creamy flavour that I find neither sweet nor bitter. MTL is difficult for me but the MISO can turn around the pod and give a decent RDL. Hot chocolate with cream and the cooler vape from the MISO compliments the flavour very well.

The KIPO got the banana. No RDL here so I wanted something to hit the back of the throat and to see if this had the potential for an ADV.

YES to both. The KIPO is a tight draw and very suited to MTL. Drawing a mouth full already produced the banana flavour before the lung draw and there was enough vapour to exhale through the nose that also highlights the banana presence. The difference I found here was the cooler vape didn't highlight the ice as much as the DL vape, but that did not detract from how very pleasant the vape was.

Overall the MTL experience is very satisfying, and this coming from a guy that had years of MTL, switched to DL and RDL for more than 2 years already.

If I was asked would I recommend these milkshakes in an MTL set up, the answer would be " why wouldn't ya" One thing I keep coming back to is the vapour production. I have mixed some DIY and some of mine are .... thin, not dense, transparent. Each one of the Milky avenue one shots has a thickness to them, Yes I know I can change that with the VG/PG % but even when I did, they still have this volume to them.. <<<< I like that.

Reactions: Winner 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (23/8/21)

Vanilla milkshake:

Time to get a big gun out


The mighty Furyan and the Loop 1.5 with a rather large 3 core clapton @.16.

For me this went straight to a 9.5. Absolutely delightful. Not as in your face as the chocolate but not as shy as the lime. I LOVED IT. The common theme with these milkshakes is the density of the vapour and I found this to be spot on. One good draw and you can take your time and just savor it until the next draw which is really satisfying but still leaves you wanting more. I don't have a sweet tooth and could not recognize a Capella from a Flavour west nor FA, but I do still have a few sub par taste buds that know what they are doing. Loved this stuff, It's like a really good desert after just having a first class fillet. YUM ... savor .. give me more... YUM .. rinse and repeat. 

I have the Lime in the Voopoo pod and using as an ADV but can't wait to get this Vanilla in there. Bubblegum I have left until last.

Did I tell you about the Vanilla. Man this is a 9.5 in a squonk. Hit it hard with a fresh battery on a low ohm exotic build and it will leave you breathless.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## KZOR (23/8/21)

I only mixed half of each of my concentrates and shared the love to a fellow DIY enthusiast.
Here is his thoughts .........

_*"Milkshake flavors 
Mix : 15% flavour/ 6% pg salt nic/ 35 / 65 pg /Vg mix
Setup : Ares v2 24mm LE MTL ,28g ss316L plain round 6 wraps +- 1 ohm at 18W

Lime
Flavor profile is very accurate, the lime is a bit overpowering in the recipe 

Bubblegum 
Flavor profile not very accurate, very little bubblegum flavor on exhale 

Vanilla 
Flavor profile very accurate 
The vanilla extract flavor is very present in the flavor but not overpowering 

Strawberry 
Flavor profile is not very accurate, the flavor leans more towards a raspberry than strawberry 
The flavor is quite strong with a slight perfume after taste

Banana 
Flavor profile is very accurate 
Very nice balance with the banana and milky undertones 
No penicillin after taste 

Chocolate 
Flavor profile is perfect rich chocolate balanced with milky undertones 

As all the above are milkshakes I personally would have preferred a bit of cooling"*_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Informative 2


----------



## vicTor (24/8/21)

KZOR said:


> I only mixed half of each of my concentrates and shared the love to a fellow DIY enthusiast.
> Here is his thoughts .........
> 
> _*"Milkshake flavors
> ...



interesting that he doesn't get the cooling, because I definitely do

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (24/8/21)

Have to agree, me too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (24/8/21)

vicTor said:


> interesting that he doesn't get the cooling, because I definitely do



Most likely because he tested them for MTL use. Less airlow = less ice experience. 
I did RDL to ODL and got some ice but found it to be in the 0.4 - 0.8 WS23 range.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (24/8/21)

KZOR said:


> Most likely because he tested them for MTL use. Less airlow = less ice experience.
> I did RDL to ODL and got some ice but found it to be in the 0.4 - 0.8 WS23 range.



Could be why I found the Vanilla to be so good despite getting an "optimistic" on my comments. The Loop 1.5 is a single or dual coil, I have it loaded with a big single right now and when testing the juice tried it both with only a single airflow open and then with both. With both it is a very airy vape but the coil heats up quickly and a short draw gets loads of vapour. An ODL gets the ice going in and out.

Juice testing is very subjective

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (24/8/21)

Thanks to all the members who gave feedback on this thread

Now I want to try the banana 

And I dont mind if there isnt enough ice - I have many bottles of menthol at hand !

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Stranger (24/8/21)

I like banana which is why I went with the Blotto. When I diy, I do it with a tank or Mech or RDA in mind and try to mix accordingly. @TFM was kind enough to send all 6 milkshakes so I think they need as much variation on the testing as I am able to give. I think that is fair.

I have made banana mixes with the Blotto in mind but have never quite got to the level of this one shot. It is better than what I can mix for a similar cost, and that says a lot as DIY costs less in general than commercial and "premier" juices" (I have yet to try Monkey fart by Huffle puff but I believe it has a shit load of ingredients)

I will be very interested in your opinion as I see you as middle of the road as far as your vaping style is concerned. @KZOR I think has nailed it, I am not picking up any menthol but more WS 23. No idea what percentage but it is there.

Hope you enjoy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor (24/8/21)

I'm also enjoying the banana which I never thought I would, pleasant surprise

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (24/8/21)

vicTor said:


> I'm also enjoying the banana which I never thought I would, pleasant surprise



Your set ups would make anything taste good. My Intake single is just not cutting it for these one shots. I find the more saturated vape to really bring out the flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (24/8/21)

Stranger said:


> Your set ups would make anything taste good. My Intake single is just not cutting it for these one shots. I find the more saturated vape to really bring out the flavour.



my setups would also tell me if a juice was kak

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (24/8/21)

Silver said:


> Thanks to all the members who gave feedback on this thread
> 
> Now I want to try the banana
> 
> And I dont mind if there isnt enough ice - I have many bottles of menthol at hand !



Go for it, It's a well balanced mix.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (27/8/21)

Bubblegum milkshake

I went with the Furyan and the Loop.1.5 with this one. Then the pod.

There a similarities with all of these milkshakes. You can pick up the cream and the ice and for me, the thing I like the most is the density of the vape. The bubblegum does indeed taste like bubblegum milkshake. it is sweet but I have tried to put that aside for the review. Is the flavour there, YES, is it a good vape YES, is it thin or full on, it is FULL ON. The con for me is the sweetness, but that is subjective and would be a pro for the sweet tooth lovers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Stranger (27/8/21)

Firstly thank you @TFM for sending all 6 of the shakes. In essence you have sent me 1.2 L of product which will last me some time. This brings me to my first point. If the flavours of these juices were not on point then no matter how much or little that you pay for them would have any relevance. At the price point of these one shots and factor in that you get 30 mls per bottle, enough for 200ml of juice, then relevant to the quality of the vape that you get you can calculate value for money.

In other words are they worth the bucks? Well, too bloody right they are.

I found each of the flavours had a nuance to them. The Chocolate had a richness without being overwhelming. The Banana was well balanced with just the right amount of ice. The lime was sharp. The Vanilla was so smooth and the Strawberry left that wonderful coating in your mouth. The bubble gum was .... bubblegum

Chocolate: Tank 8/10 RDA 9/10 Pod 9/10

Vanilla: Tank 8/10 RDA 9.5/10 Pod 8.5/10

Banana: Tank 8.5/10 RDA 9/10 Pod 8.5/10

Lime: Tank 7/10 RDA 7.5/10 Pod 8.5/10

Bubble gum: Tank 8/10 RDA 8/10 Pod 8/10

Strawberry: Tank 8.5/10 RDA 9/10 Pod 9/10

In conclusion I found that RTA's with simple coils or claptons performed the least. RDA's with complex coils and pods with mesh performed the best and I suspect that RTA's with mesh would also give outstanding results.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Stranger (27/8/21)

It's Friday, and I said Friday would be @TFM Banana. I have been determined to get one of my Intakes to a stage where the Milky avenue one shots would shine in an RTA.
So I did a pit stop, wrapped a 10 wrap coil master comp wire single wire coil. Came out at .63, which is way higher than I usually vape at. Wicked it nice and loose as I want lots of wicking.

Winner, finally I can say with confidence that these juices will work in an RTA. Like many things in vaping there are so many variables that it is impossible to say what will work for whom. The flavour is coming through, not as saturated as an RDA but as the Intake is an RDL you have to draw longer and the density of the vapor this juice produces then does the job and carries the yummy through. I am vaping and typing at the same time. I will not however post a pic of the smug smile on my face. Happy vaping all.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (27/8/21)

It's almost time...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (30/8/21)

I have tested two flavours this far. Banana-and bubblegum milkshakes. 
The Banana milkshake one shot.
I've mixed at 10% then upped the percentage so I could give the same type of feedback as other reviewers.

Unfortunately that didn't work so well.
For me personally the 15% was too much and when I vaped it. After about the second draw on my Zeus RTA, Vapefly Galaxies MTL RTDA, Nevoks Feelin and vapefly Kriemield 2. It was to overwhelming and flavour disappeared for me. 
So I changed the two back to 10% and all went well after that.
The banana milkshake is true to its name.
Theres nothing overpowering in this blend of concentrates. On day one after mixing the vanilla ice cream was the most prominent with banana undertones and then a true as Bob banana towards the end and the exhale. Really nice and we'll balanced. By the third day it was better and after 5 days it was good enough to write a love song to.
The banana milkshake has a full body banana flavour. Sweet and ripe with the perfect balance I might add. Not overpowering the ice cream and the ice blended nicely to complete the experience.
Some would want more banana or more ice cream ,but if that were to be the case then it wouldn't work as an All Day Vape and that is exactly what this is.
A really well balanced ADV. Too much of anything else would spoil this one shot and my in my personal experience with other juices. I wouldn't want to vape it for too long. The bottle 100ml lasted me as long as the steep time.
And my recommendation for steep time is 10 days.
Before that is fine ,but it pops at around ten days which isn't bad for a creamy blend. At ten days it's full on Banana milkshake on the inhale and exhale.

Would I recommend this Banana milkshake oneshot?
Most definitely.
And as a side note for the banana lovers.
This is a spot on flavour.
For the non banana lovers. It's not too rich and would be a great treat every now and then.
As for wattage. It's best to find your happy place.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (31/8/21)

KZOR said:


> 30min breathing then the steeping commences and testing scheduled for Friday.
> 100ml of each mixed with the magnetic stirrer for 20min each, 3mg Pure nic, 35PG:65VG ratio
> Testing will be done on the Asgard mini and Tauren Max RDA's
> 
> View attachment 237091



Interesting, I had would have never known or thought to let it "breathe". Is this something I should be doing when mixing?


----------



## Resistance (4/9/21)

Milky Avenue -
Bubblegum Milkshake.

Authentic, that's what it is. Nothing else can describe it in one word.
This is another well balanced and we'll blended milkshake in this range.
What you get is a true bubblegum Milkshake on the inhale and exhale.
Creamy, but not overwhelming and the bubblegum is prominent and it's left behind with a sweet sensation after exhale.
This is another all-day vape.
Tested in all the above setups with the addition of the Symba RDA.
I would say to let it steep the prescribed time, 3-5days and for best results at 10 days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33 (7/9/21)

So I felt left out and grabbed me some of the one shots from @TFM this morning. They’re mixed and hiding in the cupboard for 10 days but man they smell GOOOOOOD

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA (7/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> So I felt left out and grabbed me some of the one shots from @TFM this morning. They’re mixed and hiding in the cupboard for 10 days but man they smell GOOOOOOD




Careful.... I've had girls like that. Smell amazing and taste like sh!t

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (8/9/21)

Milky avenue
Vanilla milkshake one shot. 

This is honestly my favorite this far. A creamy vanilla ice cream milkshake. I thought I'd get a vanilla flavour like in the banana milkshake, but didn't. It was more subtle in smell and flavour when I mixed it and was definitely more rounded and full-bodied when steeped.
I left this @15% but I'm sure it would have been great at 10%. A brilliant mix of concentrates that will leave you wanting more. I don't wish for anything different and would say it's perfect as it is.

On the inhale and exhale the sweet vanilla lingers In your mouth when the ice fades.
While vaping there was honestly people searching for the origin of this (f*-$#) nice smell until they realized it was me and then complimented me on it.
So TFM this is another winner that got much more praise than the other one shots I tested. 
An all day vape for sure and a true vanilla flavour with no bad after tastes like a few other vanilla juices I've tasted till now and because of the feedback I got I would rate this a 9. 5/10. 


Please note I didn't rate the other one shots and I'm not going to. I only rated this oneshot because of the feedback.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (8/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> So I felt left out and grabbed me some of the one shots from @TFM this morning. They’re mixed and hiding in the cupboard for 10 days but man they smell GOOOOOOD



hope you got the Lime as one of them !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/9/21)

vicTor said:


> hope you got the Lime as one of them !


I did in indeed

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (8/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> I did in indeed
> 
> View attachment 238699



bravo !

can't wait to hear your thoughts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (8/9/21)

I also found the vanilla to be brilliant in an RDA, it has a very silky smooth flavour that is not dominant in any one area. The chocolate is "in your face eat it all up". The vanilla is "laid back on the beach watching the girls in bikini's"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (8/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> I did in indeed
> 
> View attachment 238699


You won't regret it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (8/9/21)

Resistance said:


> You won't regret it.


Wow oh wow do I hate waiting for juices to steep.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> Wow oh wow do I hate waiting for juices to steep.



Dude, if you start using yours before I start using mine, I am going to phone your wife and complain... Let It Steep!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (9/9/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Dude, if you start using yours before I start using mine, I am going to phone your wife and complain... Let It Steep!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (9/9/21)

I still can't get past a week for my SomeSortof that is supposed to be 30 days

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (10/9/21)

Well that Vanilla milkshake is getting a good hammering from me. Out of them all this is my favourite.

Last night I loaded the Kennedy Trickster with dual claptons at a dangerous 0.12 for a single battery mech and went with the Golisi S30 for the Roundhouse. Instant firing, huge volume and loads and loads of flavour. Vanilla, Ice, cream, Really really good. 

Then I got worried about the amp draw and moved the Trickster to the MVV II and the Molicells. Has to be the most mismatched set up ever, but man what a vape.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (10/9/21)

Stranger said:


> Well that Vanilla milkshake is getting a good hammering from me. Out of them all this is my favourite.
> 
> Last night I loaded the Kennedy Trickster with dual claptons at a dangerous 0.12 for a single battery mech and went with the Golisi S30 for the Roundhouse. Instant firing, huge volume and loads and loads of flavour. Vanilla, Ice, cream, Really really good.
> 
> Then I got worried about the amp draw and moved the Trickster to the MVV II and the Molicells. Has to be the most mismatched set up ever, but man what a vape.


Well this just makes the fact that I still have a lot of days of steeping left suck even more. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (10/9/21)

Your welcome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (10/9/21)

Stranger said:


> Your welcome.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (10/9/21)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-wishing-you-a-wonderful-weekend-thread.t68655/page-5#post-934756

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (10/9/21)

Stranger said:


> Well that Vanilla milkshake is getting a good hammering from me. Out of them all this is my favourite.
> 
> Last night I loaded the Kennedy Trickster with dual claptons at a dangerous 0.12 for a single battery mech and went with the Golisi S30 for the Roundhouse. Instant firing, huge volume and loads and loads of flavour. Vanilla, Ice, cream, Really really good.
> 
> Then I got worried about the amp draw and moved the Trickster to the MVV II and the Molicells. Has to be the most mismatched set up ever, but man what a vape.


Just change the driptip to a black one and just so you know, it the mismatch doesn't bother me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (12/9/21)

Firstly sorry for the slight delay. I had a mild allergy flare up that's under controll now with a few over the counter meds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (12/9/21)

The Milky Avenue
Chocolate milkshake one shot.

So who doesn't love chocolate? 
Ok, there are people that doesnt, but for those that do...
@TFM brought us a delectable creamy well blended and we'll balanced chocolate milkshake that as with all the others in the range doesn't disappoint.
A medium chocolate that's rich in flavour.
It's reminiscent of a chocolate ice-cream tucked in a sugar cone.


or even a creamy chocolate eclair


Full bodied, well balanced and well rounded with no funny after tastes and a chocolate flavour that's on point.
The inhale and exhale are both flavourfull with different chocolate notes on each end and more creaminess on the exhale.
The coolness is most prominent on the inhale but not overpowering and the chocolate flavour fades away gently after exhale.
Tested on the Nevoks Feelin, Zeus single and Symba RDA. Flavour is good all round but, the Symba RDA brought this one shot profile to life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (13/9/21)

I have recieved feedback from one of two vapers I gave 10ml test samples too. One gave the chocolate a 10/10.
Banana 7/10
Vanilla -pending
And the Bublegum 8/10
I'm still waiting on feedback from the other.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (14/9/21)

We have another 8/10 verdict on the Milky Avenue chocolate milkshake. Well done @TFM.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## TFM (15/9/21)

Thank you for all the reviewers, still one to go. Can't wait for feedback from @jprossouw

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## jprossouw (17/9/21)

Firstly apologies for the delay, secondly thank to @TFM for sending the one shots. 
So I've been using my zues x, voopoo pnp pod, and bonza dripper, and honestly for me all the flavours are really really good. Creamy, tasty and full flavoured
I'm not one for many words and long descriptions, but one thing is for sure, if you want to try any of these milkshake flavours, you will not be disappointed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (18/9/21)

Resistance said:


> I have recieved feedback from one of two vapers I gave 10ml test samples too. One gave the chocolate a 10/10.
> Banana 7/10
> Vanilla -pending
> And the Bublegum 8/10
> I'm still waiting on feedback from the other.



Second feedback on the chocolate. "It's not my profile but I'll buy it and I'll vape it again, because I enjoyed it and it's not like other chocolate juices I've tried before,it's smooth.
He gave it a 7/10
And the vanilla milkshake 9/10. "It's smooth and creamy and my favourite "

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (23/9/21)

So far I’m thoroughly enjoying the lime and the vanilla. The strawberry is growing on me and I’ll definitely be mixing all 3 again!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (23/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> So far I’m thoroughly enjoying the lime and the vanilla. The strawberry is growing on me and I’ll definitely be mixing all 3 again!



nope, we need more words please ...lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (24/9/21)

vicTor said:


> nope, we need more words please ...lol


I wasn’t an official fancy reviewer

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stew (24/9/21)

@Resistance
I bought the Chocolate milkshake one shot a few weeks ago. Still steeping. Looking forward to trying it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (25/9/21)

Stew said:


> @Resistance
> I bought the Chocolate milkshake one shot a few weeks ago. Still steeping. Looking forward to trying it.



I would like to hear your thoughts. In my opinion it's brilliant and I don't normally like chocolate juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew (26/9/21)

Resistance said:


> I would like to hear your thoughts. In my opinion it's brilliant and I don't normally like chocolate juices.


I am very slow to get around to things.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (26/9/21)

Stew said:


> I am very slow to get around to things.


No pressure. No rush.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (26/9/21)

Resistance said:


> I would like to hear your thoughts. In my opinion it's brilliant and I don't normally like chocolate juices.



Belgium man, Belgium chocolate

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (26/9/21)

Stranger said:


> Belgium man, Belgium chocolate


I got a more Swiss feel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA (26/9/21)

Resistance said:


> I got a more Swiss feel.



How does that compare to Checkers or Spar chocolate?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (26/9/21)

Viper_SA said:


> How does that compare to Checkers or Spar chocolate?


It's not oily

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KZOR (19/10/21)

5) Chocolate : Not Swiss, Nesquik, Beacon or Cadbury by nature but a bloodline on the cocoa Milo. If you take the Milo chocolate bar and isolate the crunchy milo granules, then mix that up in a few smooth malty creams then you should get the essence of this profile. I find the sweetness levels slightly higher than those set by the W.U.M.B. (World United Milkshake Board) but still a true dessert since the sucrose levels entice the tongue papillae long after the vape has been terminated. Like my grandmother and the steps to my front door this mix takes its' time to reach the end goal but once that pinnacle is reached then it is bound to put a smile on your face as a cocoa club member.
Being a icy fruit fan i rarely have a dessert as a ADV as the sweetness levels more often than not irritate my chemoreceptors to the point where they gang up with my brain causing a phase of amnesia where i forget to fill my tanks with them so it should be no surprise that you very rarely see me vaping these category profiles. This one however is very enjoyable when my eyes do fall upon the bottle but only as a tank once every two weeks.
Dessert lovers however would more likely have a different schedule including more frequent fills.
No harshness, rich chocoa flavor, sweet and satisfying in summary


Since chocolate is a profile that eludes perfection as true chocolate is a hard nut to crack i have respect for this one in the cocoa department and will entertain it with a 8.5/10.
But as a chocolate since it is marketed as it i bestow upon it a 6.5/10 

Testing has been done on my Tauren Beest RTA with a pair of blue White Collar coils at 90W.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Morix (29/10/21)

KZOR said:


> 5) Chocolate : Not Swiss, Nesquik, Beacon or Cadbury by nature but a bloodline on the cocoa Milo. If you take the Milo chocolate bar and isolate the crunchy milo granules, then mix that up in a few smooth malty creams then you should get the essence of this profile. I find the sweetness levels slightly higher than those set by the W.U.M.B. (World United Milkshake Board) but still a true dessert since the sucrose levels entice the tongue papillae long after the vape has been terminated. Like my grandmother and the steps to my front door this mix takes its' time to reach the end goal but once that pinnacle is reached then it is bound to put a smile on your face as a cocoa club member.
> Being a icy fruit fan i rarely have a dessert as a ADV as the sweetness levels more often than not irritate my chemoreceptors to the point where they gang up with my brain causing a phase of amnesia where i forget to fill my tanks with them so it should be no surprise that you very rarely see me vaping these category profiles. This one however is very enjoyable when my eyes do fall upon the bottle but only as a tank once every two weeks.
> Dessert lovers however would more likely have a different schedule including more frequent fills.
> No harshness, rich chocoa flavor, sweet and satisfying in summary
> ...


Coil muncher?


----------



## KZOR (29/10/21)

Morix said:


> Coil muncher?



They often are. 
I still have 50ml's of each of three of the flavors left if you want come and collect for free. I am in Bellville close to Tygervalley.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Morix (29/10/21)

KZOR said:


> They often are.
> I still have 50ml's of each of three of the flavors left if you want come and collect for free. I am in Bellville close to Tygervalley.


Stand by, for dm

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jprossouw (2/11/21)

I've got left over one shots of all the flavour profiles, so if anyone is interested, he/she is more than welcome to pick them up. I'm in Bellville, Cape Town.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------

